# Sudwala Customer (Dis)service



## TSTex02 (Jul 4, 2014)

I just had a very interesting email exchange with VRS Customer Service people. It is very clear to me now that they are taking the attitude of, "Forget the customer. We are always right."

My initial email was handed off to a Senior Manager, who proceeded to lie to me, and then put up a verbal smoke screen attempting to justify her lie. I can no longer give VRS any benefit of the doubt. 

Oh well. I cannot complain too much. I've gotten some decent trades from my inexpensive Sudwala week in the past.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 6, 2014)

I am curious:  In a previous thread, it seems your levies were eventually processed.  Was there another issue that you were escalating?
About to pay my year's levies, and just wanted more info before I do that.


----------



## TSTex02 (Jul 10, 2014)

muranojo said:


> I am curious: In a previous thread, it seems your levies were eventually processed. Was there another issue that you were escalating?
> About to pay my year's levies, and just wanted more info before I do that.


 
I received a notice that the VRS offices would be closed on July 4th while they had a staff meeting to discuss their customer service operations. As a point of information for their Director, in case she wanted to use it in her meeting, I sent an email summary of the (far less than acceptable) customer service I had received trying to get my 2015 levies paid. The Director delegated my email to a Senior Manager for response. That Senior Manager proceeded to lie to me in an attempt to justify their very slow handling of my levies payment.

I recommend that you brace yourself for a slow process of getting your levies paid and give yourself plenty of time. As I stated in my previous thread, VRS took 9 days to accomplish what Niky used to do in 1-2 days. I hope your experience is better than mine.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 14, 2014)

Bernie,

Well, that 'Customer Service Improvement' meeting must have really helped: I asked them to charge me for the levy and deposit to my RCI account, and I just noticed today that my exchange deposit has already landed in RCI.  That took 3 business days, including one back & forth communication regarding a credit I had on the books.

(However, it doesn't appear the charge is on my CC statement yet--I'll keep checking to see how long that takes.)

Anyway, maybe your note DID help in some way.


----------



## TSTex02 (Jul 17, 2014)

That's great! I hope it DID do some lasting good. ...And just when I was giving up on VRS and Sudwala.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 18, 2014)

Just a follow-up note:  The charge to my CC did show up just the next day after I got the RCI deposits.  So, overall, this was a nice, fast transaction.  Very close to what Niky used to do.


----------



## TSTex02 (Feb 25, 2015)

Quick Update!!!  Payment of my 2016 levies has been handled by VRS in 2 days politely and with NO PROBLEMS! Thank you VRS for the dramatic customer service improvements. I expect the deposit to show in my RCI account tomorrow.


----------



## TSTex02 (Mar 11, 2015)

*I spoke too soon!*

VRS quickly processed my cc payment for 2016 levies (2days). Now that they have my money they are refusing to deposit my week with RCI until end of April/beginning of May - I start losing trading power the end of March (early January occupancy of my week). VRS/RHS has NOT improved their customer service; just gotten more deceptive.


----------



## TSTex02 (Mar 12, 2015)

I just received an email from a "specialist" at RCI/SA detailing their very complex and convoluted manual approval process of the official government school calendar that must be completed before VRS will make our deposits with RCI/USA. Apparantly the SA government released the official 2016 school calendar several days/weeks ago. I just wish VRS would just tell us the truth instead of the smokescreen many of us seem to be getting.


----------



## itchyfeet (Mar 12, 2015)

I saw the school calendar online two or three weeks ago.  I went through this same dog & pony show before I could deposit my 2015 week.


----------

